# The Miami of Brazil: tropical and glitzy Recife



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Recife is the 5th metro in Brazil. Located in the northeast coast of Brazil, was the only city in Brazil colonised by dutch settlers. All photo credits go to Ap Recife, brazilian forumer in SSC Brazil, based in Recife.
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17









18










Edifício Estação do Mar
19








20









Brennand Plaza, será todo revestido de vidros.
21








Príncipe de Marsala
22









Continuando
23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30








31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Recife is very nice


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, Recife is simply amazing...


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice pics!! :cheers:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Realy nice  And better that it's the only city colonised by Dutch settlers


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I always say, Brazil is too cool to be true! Any topic about Brazil is unbelievable, I enjoy all of them! Can't imagine Brazil in 10-15 years. Even as a mid-income country it is gorgeous, can't imagine it as a high-income country in 10-15 years!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

yep. it's definitely the miami of brazil...only even more tropical looking. very very nice


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

More
41








42








43


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

looks like miami indeed:yes:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Just a little question Theresa...Would an American who post some Miami's pictures here, call it "Miami: USA's Recife"?!!!...Gimme a breake for Christ sake!!! Recife doens't need such bad taste introduction!!:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## felipevarig787 (May 24, 2008)

Recife is Amazing..........I like so much of her.........Te miami of Brazil.....^^


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

I love Brazil:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Thina (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh my god! Excellent thread. :applause:


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

Recife is beautiful and that's undeniable, but I too think it is unnecessary and even of bad taste to compare it to Miami.
Recife is Recife. Culturally rich and amazing in an unique way. Let's valorize our cities for their own merits, not because they may look like some city in the "first world".


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks very nice and very clean!


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

The skyscrapers look very modern. I like the citykay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Much better from Miami


----------



## luclasaw (Oct 12, 2008)

Much better than subtropical Miami! Recife is Tropical and have no Hurricane!!


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

xlchrisij said:


> Realy nice  And better that it's the only city colonised by Dutch settlers


It is a very nice city indeed, but how does the Dutch colonization makes it better?


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

amazing, i love it, great residential high-rise architecture


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

Recife was not only made of dutch people
but of a lot of people, different people, from the world and from here (indians)
portuguese, dutch, africans, indianas, jewesh... !


Recife is the city of my heart
full of problems but full of life 
love the tread




_BPS_ said:


> It is a very nice city indeed, but how does the Dutch colonization makes it better?


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

This is such a glorious tropical city!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Stunning beach skyline!


----------



## RedRidingDestiny (Aug 27, 2008)

someone please take me there.......NOW


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

^^ come, i can help you


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Woww :applause: :applause:


----------



## floridian-will (Nov 16, 2006)

luclasaw said:


> Much better than subtropical Miami! Recife is Tropical and have no Hurricane!!


Have you been to Miami, looks at least as tropical, and the water color and clearity looks a lot nicer. 

And no, no one who posts Miami pictures would call it the Recife of America, because Recife is no Miami. 

Recife looks really nice though, thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Thanks to all who have credited photos, and I urge everyone else to do the same, as I hate deleting pictures!*


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah man, you are right, Recife is Recife and Miami - Miami..
This part the water is like this, and its a urban area but there are other beaches in the metropolitan region that are very nice as well!!

See ya!




floridian-will said:


> Have you been to Miami, looks at least as tropical, and the water color and clearity looks a lot nicer.
> 
> And no, no one who posts Miami pictures would call it the Recife of America, because Recife is no Miami.
> 
> Recife looks really nice though, thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Recife is better than Miami... cuzz is just 4 hours by car from my city! hehehee
I really like this city, North side is also good, theres no beach, but some rivers make the city more beautiful.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Beaches of Recife and metropolitan area

Pics also by ApRecife:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Does the whole city consist of high rises?


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Metsada said:


> Does the whole city consist of high rises?


No, there is other areas such as the historic center. Photos by forumer Nunez:


----------



## floridian-will (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok now THOSE beaches were amazing. Recife looks like it has a lot of historic buildings too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those old buildings are very nice indeed


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah REcife has a huge historial importance for brazil and also americas! lots of history in the city and its neighboor city Olinda, both have more than 460 years!!



floridian-will said:


> Ok now THOSE beaches were amazing. Recife looks like it has a lot of historic buildings too.






christos-greece said:


> Those old buildings are very nice indeed


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

xlchrisij said:


> Realy nice  And better that it's the only city colonised by Dutch settlers


Here's an interesting fact: 

After being expelled by the Portuguese in the 17th century... guess which city the dutch migrated to and colonized?????

New Amsterdam


Recife and New York are extremely related


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice tour, Recife is one of my Brazilian favorites. There is a charm about it. I'm quite interested with Recife, Maceio, Natal & Fortaleza. I gather it has some similarities with Miami but not totally, Miami constitutes many office and residential high rises, and mid rises, the city is undergoing a boom currently. Recife's shore front is composed of mid rises, appears to be predominantly residential ? I would like to see other images of the interior and it's classic architecture. Nice post.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Pictures by brazilian forumer based in SSC Brazil, Nunez.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

StormShadow said:


> Nice tour, Recife is one of my Brazilian favorites. There is a charm about it. I'm quite interested with Recife, Maceio, Natal & Fortaleza. I gather it has some similarities with Miami but not totally, Miami constitutes many office and residential high rises, and mid rises, the city is undergoing a boom currently. Recife's shore front is composed of mid rises, appears to be predominantly residential ? I would like to see other images of the interior and it's classic architecture. Nice post.


Sure.

Pictures taken by Ap Recife, brazilian forumer.

North Zone of Recife, in the interior of the city.
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The center of Recife is very nice indeed


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

I´m quite impressed with Recife. I have been there once but these photos made me want to come back.

Maria theresa, I think it would be nicer if you put info related to each photo. I'm brazilian but most of the places and buildings posted above I have no idea where/what it is.


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah man, most of Recife is full of residential buildings, there are some ofice rises but not as much as the residential, there are residentials here with more than 40 floors! See ya 



StormShadow said:


> Nice tour, Recife is one of my Brazilian favorites. There is a charm about it. I'm quite interested with Recife, Maceio, Natal & Fortaleza. I gather it has some similarities with Miami but not totally, Miami constitutes many office and residential high rises, and mid rises, the city is undergoing a boom currently. Recife's shore front is composed of mid rises, appears to be predominantly residential ? I would like to see other images of the interior and it's classic architecture. Nice post.


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

The picturesthat you see the beaches are from Boa Viagem and Pina Beaches, the historical area is from the Old part of the city, which we call of Recife Antigo (Old Recife) and these last pictures are from the north area (Casa Forte, Parnamirim, Jaqueira) 



Kriativus said:


> I´m quite impressed with Recife. I have been there once but these photos made me want to come back.
> 
> Maria theresa, I think it would be nicer if you put info related to each photo. I'm brazilian but most of the places and buildings posted above I have no idea where/what it is.


----------



## BaRrZaKh (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW!!
what the beautiful city!!


----------



## ivson (Sep 19, 2007)

very nice thread, good pics
i've been to recife so many times and this city is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## silvinho_j (Oct 13, 2008)

I love Recife. Oh, I forgott I'm from Recife. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ 

Its beautiful city indeed kay:


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

I back up what everyone else has been saying, Recife is a very beautiful city!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Recife is Recife, and Miami is Miami. They are both beautiful cities.

Great thread, mate!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Much better from Miami


Have you ever even been to Miami???


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks very nice, I often hear people say that the Northern parts of Brazil is very undeveloped but this city looks beautiful and more peaceful then Rio.


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Amazing City!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Have you ever even been to Miami???


No but comparing two cities (from a lot of pics) Recife is better from Miami...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Miami has prettier water and less shark attacks. Recife is nice but I wonder why so many Recifians move to the US. Is there a reason for this? I know 5 people from here that would never go back and based on these gorgeous photos I wonder why?


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Miami has prettier water and less shark attacks. Recife is nice but I wonder why so many Recifians move to the US. Is there a reason for this? I know 5 people from here that would never go back and based on these gorgeous photos I wonder why?


Miami may have less shark attacks, but prettier water is arguable.

The main beach of Recife, Boa Viagem Beach, which is shown a lot in this thread, is where the shark problem is a real concern so it is not the best place for swimming. Nearby beaches though...are way prettier than Miami´s beaches.

Outskirts of Recife: Porto de Galinhas. Shark free, everlasting summer and no hurricanes.

Photos by forumer Raul Lopes ( SSC Brazil):


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Recife and Miami are different cities, they shouldn't be compared.

Recife has more history and it's culturally more interesting than Miami but both are beautiful in their own way.

LS.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

> are way prettier than Miami´s beaches.


That could be on topic of discussion...


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

simply beautiful...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A tropical paradise..... very nice pics  ^^


----------



## rrrjp (Jan 12, 2007)

marvelous city!
recife is more than beaultifuls highrises, recife is culture, recife is historic!


----------



## stewart Brasil (Aug 31, 2007)

como eu queria estar la.


----------



## HudsonSa (Jul 16, 2005)

About the last pics: :drool:
Congrats to Recife. Nice city indeed.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

A Maria Tereza se equivocou. Miami brasileira tá mais pra Barra da Tijuca. Que eu saiba, Recife é comparada com Veneza. E parace muito mesmo.


Beautiful city, wonderful city!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

recife na verdade pode ser comparada com tres cidades... 

no centro como a veneza... centro historico como amsterdam... e sua orla.. como miami....


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Wonderful city, its opens your hart 

But does anyone have more pictures from the street level..?


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

sure m8, u may check it in the brazilian forum - northeas region - Recife 
if u need hints, hit me up, because i live here heheheh!
happy new year!!


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Beaches in the suburbs of Recife. Pics by brazilian photographer Ricardo Monteiro.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

More


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

So delicious!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

It´s paradise!!!


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Great city!!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

That is so cool  Please post more pictures of such places


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Impressionante!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Go Recife! kay:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/662410750/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fparaizo/1956282328/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdemoura/2932436677/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ermo/1193853082/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ermo/1196188662/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/198362645/sizes/l/


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

paradise:drool:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Tropical Paradise in a tropical paradise!!


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Just a little question Theresa...Would an American who post some Miami's pictures here, call it "Miami: USA's Recife"?!!!...Gimme a breake for Christ sake!!! Recife doens't need such bad taste introduction!!:bash::bash::bash:


It's just to familiarize people with what type of city Recife is. Obviously they're much different cities, but they do bear similarities. I would assume Miami is a much more well-known city in the world than Recife, so seeing "Brazil's Miami" interests people. If the title didn't say this, I probably wouldn't have given the thread a second look and therefore would have missed out on this beautiful city!

I think I saw a show on National Geographic talking about the massive amounts of shark attacks in the area...is this the area I'm thinking about? Those beaches in the suburbs look amazing! Very pretty beaches.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice city


----------



## Alemão Xucro (Dec 13, 2007)

tmac14wr said:


> It's just to familiarize people with what type of city Recife is. Obviously they're much different cities, but they do bear similarities. I would assume Miami is a much more well-known city in the world than Recife, so seeing "Brazil's Miami" interests people. If the title didn't say this, I probably wouldn't have given the thread a second look and therefore would have missed out on this beautiful city!
> 
> I think I saw a show on National Geographic talking about the massive amounts of shark attacks in the area...is this the area I'm thinking about? Those beaches in the suburbs look amazing! Very pretty beaches.


Yes indeed. It's THE shark place in Brasil. You just need to be carefully and pay attention to the warnings at beaches. But it doesn't stop me of thinking that Recife is one of the best places in northeastern Brazil, and the best state capital in that region.


----------

